# Jeep Cherokee question



## Redbird (May 26, 2016)

Anyone got ideas on what yr/s model used cherokee to shop for? Not the grand version just the straight square box cherokee, thanks


----------



## 92utownxh (May 27, 2016)

If I remember right you want 1992 or newer. They had a better cooling system and had a bit more power. I think something around 1997 there was a problem the head or exhaust manifold. I forget. 

I used to have a 1992 Cherokee, but I've been out of the loop for awhile. They are great vehicles. I sold mine with over 215,000 miles and it still ran great without any issues. The one problem with them is rust. The rocker panels go and also the floor. The best thing to do is put sheet metal in for flooring and weld in rectangular tubing for the rockers. I had a 6 inch lift and 33s on mine. Also regeared it. There are some great forums for jeep cherokees out there with tons of good info.


----------



## James Miller (Jul 5, 2016)

I'd look for 92-97. I have a 97 with 280k on it. Mine is 5-speed but the auto are nearly bomb proof. 2000 is when the heads started cracking. Look for one with an 8.25 rear much stronger the then the Dana turdyfive. Keep something resembling oil in the pan and coolant in the rad and the inline 6 will run nearly forever.


----------



## Redbird (Jul 6, 2016)

Thanks for the information, I actually picked up a '98 Classic with just under 119,000 on the odometer. No rust, few dings and scratches. clean interior and everything working like it should. Updated all the fluids and couple new tires. Bought it for the daughter who heads to college this fall. Should run her for a long time.


----------



## Uncle John (Jul 16, 2016)

Just sold a '96 that had over 200000 on it. Ran, drove great!
The engines in these will go over 300000 if you maintain properly.
Cooling systems are kinda borderline. Keep radiator clean and you should be ok.


----------



## ErikS (Jul 18, 2016)

I concur with everything said here. Had a 96 that was bombproof. the AW4 automatic paired with the 4.0 I-6 is about as reliable as a gas powered vehicle can get!


----------

